# at the end of my tether- how do you all stay so positive?



## te34resa (Sep 29, 2000)

Hi everyone- I don't post here often and probably won't get replies but I feel just about at the end at the moment. My ibs seems to be worse than ever at the moment and symptoms are changing. Maybe my age- I'm 46 next month. I seem to be getting a lot more gas and nausea lately which makes me scared to go out as I never know what's coming. I'm also getting per-menopausal symptoms I think and when my ibs kicks in I get terrible hot and cold sweats. I can't plan anything- you know what I mean- take yesterday I didn't feel too bad and then today I wake with horrendous migraine attack and nausea and waste the whole day. The only thing I attend regularly are my drama classes which I love but it seems that every week lately I feel terrible. It makes me mad and frusrated as no way do I want to give up but I feel so weak and sick lately. Every week it seems I'm ill. I had a stomach bug last week that knocked me sideways followed by a cold and then today a migraine. I really want to give up some days. How on earth do you all keep going? I seem to have no coping skills at all and just want to die if things don't improve. I just want to lead a busy full life- go to work, the gym etc and not spend my time with a hot water bottle on my stomach watching telly. Can anyone offer any words please?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi theresa, for me its all about looking at other people and what health probs they have.. I tell myself im so lucky only to have ibs and depression..Ibs is not a nice illness to have but then again what illness is?I try to stay calm but its hard with so many other things happening in my life, i lie on top of my bed and listen to some soothing music, i do this when i find im having a bad day and it does help..As a rule i hate coming on here to offer advice as theres always someone who will come on and disagree with something thats been said.. anyway i dont think ive been of any help to you whatsoever.. good luck.. i hope someone can offer you better advice..


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't know if I can offer advice, but I can tell you that I'm glad I found these boards. My family is very supportive and understanding, but it helps to read other people's experiences with the same condition as me. I've been posting a lot these last few days and it's like therapy. I know I'm not alone in this illness and getting support from, and helping to support, others like me means a great deal for my well being. I hope that helps you, theresa.love and support,Liz


----------

